# Recommended reading--Breeds & Breeding-Cows



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 20, 2009)

Included here are links to threads that have valuable information.

A.I. Companies 

Breed Comparison Chart

Cattle Breeds


----------



## 77Herford (Aug 28, 2011)

Nice is that a Randal Lineback.  I had some once that looked like that a bit.


----------



## kstaven (Sep 7, 2011)

Great info pack on color genetics, inheritance, and patterns by one of our experienced members.

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=13313


----------



## elevan (Sep 25, 2011)

> You'll find the breed page project instructions here:  http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=13787
> If you want to volunteer to do a page, please PM elevan


*Cattle Breeds*



> _*Used for dairy*_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## elevan (Jan 16, 2012)

> _*Used for beef*_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## elevan (Jan 16, 2012)

> _*Used as draught animals (beasts of burden)*_
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> _*Bred for other purposes*_
> 
> 
> > _
> ...





> _*Feral cattle (Cattle which have reverted to a wild state)*_
> 
> Aleutian wild cattle
> Amsterdam Island cattle
> ...


----------



## elevan (Jan 16, 2012)

> _*Other Breeds*_
> 
> African Boran
> Aceh
> ...


----------

